# Water heater lifter



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Did someone here make a water heater lifter? I thought I saw one a year ago. I need to get one


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Of you type "stair climber" into the search function you will find out about these type of devices. Not sure if this is the kind of info you are looking for or not, hope it helps.


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

What's wrong with a dolly and hard work?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

waldrop said:


> Did someone here make a water heater lifter? I thought I saw one a year ago. I need to get one


My old boss had one......







The water heater lifter's name was Matt and the boss found him on the farm where he bought hay for the horses. The boss saw Matt slinging bales of hay like they were nothing, put two and two together, offered $10 bucks per hour, and I had a new apprentice. My back was never happier.....

You can't beat an 18 year old farm boy for heavy lifting.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

waldrop said:


> Did someone here make a water heater lifter? I thought I saw one a year ago. I need to get one


One of the members sent me one to try out. I can't remember his name. We use it a lot.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Got a dolly ,not afraid of hard work ,just want to work smarter:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Appliance dolly... Enough said. Strap that bad boy to it and the back of the dolly is fitted with belt rollers for easy stair climbing, a must have on 50 gallon installs by yourself.


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

how does a "water heater lifter" differ from an appliance dolly? 

I've never seen a HWT lifter before, what's it like?


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the magna cart collapsable dolly from HD. It was 39.99, fits behind my back seat and trade it in for a new one every year. Not for weaklings though, lifting a 60 up stairs requires long strong arms and back that can go ALL night


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The one I have for lifting a wh, loops around the heater and hooks the botton. It has 2 handles. Something Devil, a member on here invented it and sent me one.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> The one I have for lifting a wh, loops around the heater and hooks the botton. It has 2 handles. Something Devil, a member on here invented it and sent me one.


At the supply house they sell something similar, not sure what the brand is. It is basically a heavy canvas bag with handles on it that makes it a tad easier to carry around.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> At the supply house they sell something similar, not sure what the brand is. It is basically a heavy canvas bag with handles on it that makes it a tad easier to carry around.


There are a few out there. This one is spring steel, it is red in color. The guy sent it to me so I could give testimony, It works good when you need to get one on a platform, in a pan,etc.. How is that for a advertisement. I think he wasted his money on me.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Friend of mine (retired plumbing contractor with a really bad back) used a motorcycle lift he bought at Sears. Cut a piece of plywood and bolted it to the platform and claimed it works great. Used it to bring old WH's off platform and set the new one back up. An older gent and I believe I will go that direction eventually.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> There are a few out there. This one is spring steel, it is red in color. The guy sent it to me so I could give testimony, It works good when you need to get one on a platform, in a pan,etc.. How is that for a advertisement. I think he wasted his money on me.


Lol sounds good, the one they sell down here I think really is made to cut down on mess.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

Been using a power cart thats rated for 1300lbs. works great. Hired a 65 year old part timer to put water heaters in:thumbup:. Even walks out the big commercial ones.


----------



## joe in ct (Feb 16, 2011)

My old boss bought one,I didn't use it until we had to remove an old 120gal ford.Also the house didn't have outside basement access.
That stair climber thing turned what would have been a difficult job to say the least into about a 20 min in and out breeze.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thread cleaned up. My apology to anyone caught in the crossfire. Drama has been at a min. Lets keep it that way.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

waldrop said:


> Did someone here make a water heater lifter? I thought I saw one a year ago. I need to get one


I have a stair climber ... bought in the 70's took many,many cast iron tubs up and many down. Not to mention boilers out of basements. 

It is a steel Lectro Truck heavy, heavy when empty. But with a load on it is becomes very manageable. It allowed me to keep working without having the plumbers disease [bad back and bad knees].

http://www.lectrotruck.com/ The one I have never broke but they did beef up the lift screw. Mine is still the original I think I paid about 600 bucks for it at a PHCC convention show in PHILADELPHIA.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Rick. I apologize again for getting out of line.

I have never personally seen let alone used one of those but watching the videos and reading the literature is enough to sell me.

Do they really work that well? Do they damage flooring/carpets? How heavy are they?


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

i wish they would sell heaters full of helium :blink: but till they do check out this web azliftingsolutions.com


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

azmike said:


> i wish they would sell heaters full of helium :blink: but till they do check out this web azliftingsolutions.com


 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is the one Steve sent me.


http://www.tankdevil.com/


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Rick, how do you like that gizmo?







Paul


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

What I went to last year (why did I wait so long?), was a hydraulic lift table cart sold by Harbor Freight Tools, and it was on sale for $100 at the time. Its the perfect tool to change out the water heaters on stands, even if they still have some water and sediment in them. I work by myself and this makes 50's a breeze. I'm pushing fifty years old and 33 years in the trade with a bad back and knees, and this will keep me going in this trade for awhile yet. I considered the motorcycle stand idea before I found this compact lift cart.:thumbup::yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> What I went to last year (why did I wait so long?), was a hydraulic lift table cart sold by Harbor Freight Tools, and it was on sale for $100 at the time. Its the perfect tool to change out the water heaters on stands, even if they still have some water and sediment in them. I work by myself and this makes 50's a breeze. I'm pushing fifty years old and 33 years in the trade with a bad back and knees, and this will keep me going in this trade for awhile yet. I considered the motorcyle stand idea before I found this compact lift cart.:thumbup::yes:


 
Is this what you have Jim?










http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-capacity-hydraulic-scissor-table-cart-93116.html

That looks like it'd be a nice thing to have around for water heaters and a ton of other stuff.






Paul


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Is this what you have Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Paul; thats the 1000 pound model. I Bought the 500 pound model because its more compact, lighter to lift into the truck, and was cheaper. They look almost identical in the pictures untill you go to the store and see them. The handle is removeable for flat storage if needed. The thing I found out with Harbor freight is if the online sale price is lower than the current store sale price, they will match the lower online sale price if you bring them a printout. Santa Maria is the closest one to us. I just looked online and its gong for $159.99 . Worth every penny if working by yourself.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Rick, how do you like that gizmo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not perfect for every situation, but it is a great tool in a lot of platform situations. Or just in and out of pans.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> The one I have for lifting a wh, loops around the heater and hooks the botton. It has 2 handles. Something Devil, a member on here invented it and sent me one.


I remember the pictures of that one your talking about ,that what I want


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess you saw the link a few post back. I knew it was some kind of devil. Tank Devil


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep that is it thanks I got have one


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

azmike said:


> i wish they would sell heaters full of helium :blink: but till they do check out this web azliftingsolutions.com


 
Shop has one, not impressed. Plates like to slip even when cinched tight in some situatons. A wide leather belt is quite effective considering the cost.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i have the cinch and lift from az lifting. they slip. i put no slip self liner on the magnet side with 2 side tape . works good now.

i do to lifts when installing a tank. 1st to a lg milk crate , re set the sraps then into the pan. keeps it easy



JK949 said:


> Shop has one, not impressed. Plates like to slip even when cinched tight in some situatons. A wide leather belt is quite effective considering the cost.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Has anybody tried one of these?
http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=154639


----------

